# don't lose your passport!!



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I have to go to the UK on short notice for a funeral - & couldn't find my passport

e-mailed Alicante Consulate with the full story - need to get there & back - no problem, just come down with the police report & 106 euros & we'll issue an emergency one.............


so off I toddle this morning - just before I left I printed off a copy of my NIE - just in case - and have a credit card sized, laminated copy of the passport I lost..........

they couldn't be more helpful - the girl was lovely - the service fast & efficient - the photos only 3 euros in the booth there - they even gave me change for it

just one problem

because I needed the passport for a return journey they wanted proof of address here in Spain

I didn't have a copy of padron/residence thingy - could have if I'd been told to bring it

our rental contract is in OH name & bills all in owners name - didn't have any of them with me anyway - although they did say that as it's a private let that wouldn't have been accepted

don't do online banking - so nothing there

can't drive - so no driving license..........



they said I would have to get a full 10 yr passport when I get to the UK - won't have time - will be there 3 days & one of them is the funeral 

said OK will accept NIE - but I had a copy, not the original with me..................

luckily the OH was at home & they have e-mail facilities for clients there, so he e-mailed the scanned NIE cert to me then I sent it to them

also, it was *very* lucky that I had that copy of my lost passport - there was no photo in their records for it - apparently they didn't always used to keep records of photos - if I hadn't had that they wouldn't have issued the emergency one

the kick in the teeth is that the passport is only valid there & back........I still have to fork out however much it is to get a new 10 yr one as soon as I get back


and what's more I never would have lost it if I hadn't been a good girl & carried it with me for ID purposes


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounds an absolute nightmare! I must admit, I have scanned copies of passports and residencia certificates on the computer for 'emergencies'. I also have photocopies of them, and our birth certificates (which are really awkward because they are bigger than A4)
I do hope the trip back for the funeral doesn't have any more hitches for you.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

That's one thing I will never do, carry a passport for identification. I was more than happy with the old 'residencia' so if I don't need to carry that as we didn't have them in the UK then I don't need to carry my passport either ! Another thing is with us men ,if you carry it in a pocket & it starts to get a bit 'dog-eared' & the plastic encapsulation starts to seperate it will be confiscated immediately @ a UK airport & you will have to get a new one !! & be stranded! I know 2 people that it's happened too.

Xabiachica, is there no way you can make an appt. @ a passport office whilst you are there for a same day replacement ? Be cheaper too !


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Xabiachica sorry to hear of your problems and hope it gets sorted in a not too inconvenient or expensive way.

That said I think the authorities have done all they can. At the end of the day (a David Beckham phrase if ever there was one ) if they took anything on trust or accepted simple forgeries than how easy for the very people we want to stop the free movement off. But that is small comfort I know . 

I lost mine once when my mother-in-law washed it. Britanico Madrid were brilliant (1 hour) and London renewed it while I waited (can't say how long it took beyond the time to have 2 pints of London Pride and a fish & chip lunch ). But luckily it was 70% through its life so no great financial hit.

ps. Can you not apply for a copy (ie. two passports) these days? I thought I had seen that somewhere.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I have my emergency passport - it will get me there & back:clap2:

they accepted the e-mailed NIE cert, once they got that it only took them an hour to produce the passport

it wasn't_* too*_ inconvenient - but it is proving very expensive


I just have to wait for Monarch to confirm my mobility assistance & I'm sorted.lane:

@ gus - I would never have carried my passport if it hadn't been for the fact that I was soundly told off by a Guardia officer once, when I was doing a translation there. Usually I just put it in my bag if I knew I was going - but that time I had been called out in a rush.

I consciously carried it for a while - but never had to use it as ID & forgot it was there. I'm not one of those women with tons of handbags, so I didn't swap it from one to another. I do remember thinking I had lost it a year or so back, but it turned up If I thought about it at all after that, it was in the file at home with everyone else's.

I want an ID card!!!!hwell:



come to think of it - I wouldn't have been able to get a new padron without my passport, would I:confused2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Glad you're still able to make your trip Xabiachica, and hope everything works out OK with the flight.
I never take my passport with me as I'm frightened to death of losing it. (Losing things is a pastime with me) Apart from that, it's too big as everyone else says. I'm still using my resident card which ran out in Jan for ID in shops, and so far no one's questioned it, but I suppose they will at some time. Yes, I know, I won't be able to use it for anything legal, at the town hall etc etc


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

That is such a pain, Xabiachica. If your OH could drive you to Madrid when you come back, maybe you could save a little money by getting it there in person? I seem to remember the courier service is quite expensive too.

I wish we could get ID cards. I dont carry my passport about all the time but I have to use it such a lot, I do worry about losing it. Should at least get it copied and laminated. It is ridiculously expensive over here to get a new one. I can't see Spain re-issuing ID cards after getting rid of them. I thought there may be a chance of getting a UK ID card when, or if, they come out but I read on the UK website that they will be made available to all UK citizens but not to British expats. 

The only other way round it, I think, would be to apply for Spanish nationality. Then you could get a cheap passport and an ID card. Would you ever consider doing that? Or have you ruled it out?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> That is such a pain, Xabiachica. If your OH could drive you to Madrid when you come back, maybe you could save a little money by getting it there in person? I seem to remember the courier service is quite expensive too.
> 
> I wish we could get ID cards. I dont carry my passport about all the time but I have to use it such a lot, I do worry about losing it. Should at least get it copied and laminated. It is ridiculously expensive over here to get a new one. I can't see Spain re-issuing ID cards after getting rid of them. I thought there may be a chance of getting a UK ID card when, or if, they come out but I read on the UK website that they will be made available to all UK citizens but not to British expats.
> 
> The only other way round it, I think, would be to apply for Spanish nationality. Then you could get a cheap passport and an ID card. Would you ever consider doing that? Or have you ruled it out?


we did think about going to Madrid to just get a new passport - we had time I think - I think you can get one on the day if you go there:confused2:

but when we added up how much it was going to cost to get there it didn't make much difference financially to getting an emergency one & a proper one when I get back.

I too think it's ridiculous that we can't get an ID card -it's almost worth moving there to get one - if I could think of a legal way of doing that (temporarily) without messing up the kids' lives I'd seriously consider it.

I haven't ruled out Spanish nationality - but haven't lived here long enough yet (isn't it 10 years:confused2 - I wouldn't be at all surprised if my kids do it when they are old enough. I also read somewhere that it can take yeeeaaaars to come through even then.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I'm going for Spanish nationality or citizenship as it's actually a bit silly *not* to have it in my case, and now we haven't got the cards, well that helped to make my mind up. It should only take a couple of years I think. I have a lots of American friends who have done it and an Algerian. I think the longest was 4 years, maybe 5???
I was just going out the door when I realised my classes had been cancelled, so perhaps I'll get the ball rolling and ask for a copy of my birth certificate now, well after a cuppa...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm going for Spanish nationality or citizenship as it's actually a bit silly *not* to have it in my case, and now we haven't got the cards, well that helped to make my mind up. It should only take a couple of years I think. I have a lots of American friends who have done it and an Algerian. I think the longest was 4 years, maybe 5???
> I was just going out the door when I realised my classes had been cancelled, so perhaps I'll get the ball rolling and ask for a copy of my birth certificate now, well after a cuppa...


as soon as I get back I'm going to get really organised - going through our files we realised that we have the girls' birth certs but not ours or our wedding cert - I know we had them all together at one point - so wtf has happened to them:confused2:

it does make total sense for you - can't believe you haven't done it before tbh


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> it does make total sense for you - can't believe you haven't done it before tbh


 'cos I couldn't really see any advantage before. I had a card that had to be renewed every 5 years, just like a DNI and the hassle of getting Spanish nationality didn't seem to be worth it. The only reason I'm doing it now is to get the blummin' little card


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

My understanding of Madrid is that they send all passport applications on to London for renewal & the cost is ridiculous compared to re-newing in the UK. A "same day " in the UK , I believe, is still just cheaper than renewing here.

I know an elderly lady who came out just before the 'ash cloud ' with her two teenage grandchildren & had her passport stolen , for the 4th time in less than 3 years, within two days ! 
I wish that I still had my old card but here they wont renew you on the new system without you giving in your old card !

You used to be able to get two passports, & probably still can, if you travelled in to countries which refused you entry if you had an Israeli / Arab entry stamp.
Going for Spanish nationality is something I am considering & yes I have heard that getting it in a year is like a lottery win :clap2: What I 'd like to know is why can't you start the process after 9 years , knowing that it's going to take @ least a year ? 

What has concerned me re; the UK residency cards is if they are rolled out across the UK & everyone has one , how long will it be before someone is stopped & asked for it & has to try & explain that they are not issued to citizens abroad.


----------



## Taurian (Dec 12, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> My understanding of Madrid is that they send all passport applications on to London for renewal & the cost is ridiculous compared to re-newing in the UK. A "same day " in the UK , I believe, is still just cheaper than renewing here.
> 
> I know an elderly lady who came out just before the 'ash cloud ' with her two teenage grandchildren & had her passport stolen , for the 4th time in less than 3 years, within two days !
> I wish that I still had my old card but here they wont renew you on the new system without you giving in your old card !
> ...


Don't worry about the proposed UK residency card. In my opinion it won't happen!! It is supposedly going to be voluntary and alot of people won't apply for one for two reasons: 1. cost - about £32.00 each. 2. shades of "Big Brother"


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Taurian said:


> Don't worry about the proposed UK residency card. In my opinion it won't happen!! It is supposedly going to be voluntary and alot of people won't apply for one for two reasons: 1. cost - about £32.00 each. 2. shades of "Big Brother"


it has already happened - people already have them


----------



## Taurian (Dec 12, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> it has already happened - people already have them



Not many as far as I know - and as I said, it is a voluntary scheme and alot of people feel it is a step too near "1984"


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Taurian said:


> Not many as far as I know - and as I said, it is a voluntary scheme and *alot of people feel it is a step too near "1984"*


which is probably why it's voluntary

I'd volunteer


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> 'cos I couldn't really see any advantage before. I had a card that had to be renewed every 5 years, just like a DNI and the hassle of getting Spanish nationality didn't seem to be worth it. The only reason I'm doing it now is to get the blummin' little card


Do you have to give up UK citizenship to get it?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jockm said:


> Do you have to give up UK citizenship to get it?


 Think so as the UK doesn't recognise dual nationality as far as I understand it.



> I'd volunteer


Xabiachica, I don't think I would as you don't actually _*need*_ it in the UK, do you? I can only think of it being useful if it's compulsary and national. The only area it's had any sucess in is with the sale of alcohol, isn't it, where young people are asked for ID before buying it??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Think so as the UK doesn't recognise dual nationality as far as I understand it.
> 
> 
> Xabiachica, I don't think I would as you don't actually _*need*_ it in the UK, do you? I can only think of it being useful if it's compulsary and national. The only area it's had any sucess in is with the sale of alcohol, isn't it, where young people are asked for ID before buying it??


no, you don't need it in the UK, but you can travel around Europe with it

National identity card (United Kingdom) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - and it's much cheaper than a passport

tbh that's what bugs me - they don't* need* it there

but I _*need *_some form of photo ID here -so am supposed to carry my passport all the time


but I can't get one................


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> no, you don't need it in the UK, but you can travel around Europe with it
> 
> National identity card (United Kingdom) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - and it's much cheaper than a passport
> 
> ...


Ah, that's interesting the bit about about travel around Europe. Maybe I should get one before I lose British nationality???
And I see what you mean, that it would be a good idea for you.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Pesky Wesky, good morning. You'll have no problems with the Uk with dual nationality it's the Spanish that don't recognise it . To them you'll be Spanish, Spanish & nothing but Spanish! 

British nationality law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Plus you can have two passports too lose !!!:clap2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ah, that's interesting the bit about about travel around Europe. Maybe I should get one before I lose British nationality???
> And I see what you mean, that it would be a good idea for you.


but you can't get one either - unless you live in the UK

I have heard of someone with a UK & Spanish address getting one - no idea where they are 'officially resident' - but they applied using their UK adress


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Hi Pesky Wesky, good morning. You'll have no problems with the Uk with dual nationality it's the Spanish that don't recognise it . To them you'll be Spanish, Spanish & nothing but Spanish!
> 
> British nationality law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Plus you can have two passports too lose !!!:clap2:


Morning!!! A great sunny morning here today and actually spring like instead of summery, as it's been for the last week. 
Got called away. Had to do some house work to impress the MIL, :washing: but she's gone out now, so I can slob around in front of the computer again as I usually do.:ranger:
Well, this is really interesting, and I'll have to study it carefully. Is it one of those this-is-what's-supposed-to-happen-but-in-practice-never-does situations??? 'cos I don't know anyone with British/ Spanish dual nationality. Do you? What about the Galician clan with Tallulah's OH etc???

And Xabiachica...
That's like putting the carrot before the donkey and then taking it away when he's running!! Can't I use my sister's address or smth??


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes, apparently when you take Spanish citizenship you renounce your former nationality but in reality the UK accepts dual nationality & as you say this is one of those this-is-what's-supposed-to-happen-but-in-practice-never-does situations.
Yes, I do know some people but they are Spanish / British. Mum & Dad went to the UK in the late 50's & both children were born their so have British citizenship. The whole family returned to Spain in 1990 & as far as the Spaniards are concerned the chidren are nothing but Spanish ! They both have all Spanish docs. but I was utterly amazed in the notary one day when the daughter , who is a gestoria & runs her own business, produced a UK passport to confirm details on the paperwork to the notary ! 
When I asked why ?she said that when she first arrived in Spain & went in to business she hadn't obtained her Spanish National identity card ( apparently her mum said it took them 18 mths. to sort out the paperwork !! ) & so used her passport & has continued to do so over the last 20 years . Her mother ,who was newly married & only 19 , when she went to the Uk has some wonderful stories of her early years in the Uk ,& her naivety. She has me falling about laughing.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Morning!!! A great sunny morning here today and actually spring like instead of summery, as it's been for the last week.
> Got called away. Had to do some house work to impress the MIL, :washing: but she's gone out now, so I can slob around in front of the computer again as I usually do.:ranger:
> Well, this is really interesting, and I'll have to study it carefully. Is it one of those this-is-what's-supposed-to-happen-but-in-practice-never-does situations??? 'cos I don't know anyone with British/ Spanish dual nationality. Do you? What about the Galician clan with Tallulah's OH etc???
> 
> ...


totally crazy, isn't it?

if it's possible/legal to use a relative's address I'm sure you won't be the only one doing it


----------

